
A Teacher Did an Experiment to Show the Power of Handwashing - Reedx
https://brightside.me/inspiration-health/a-teacher-did-an-experiment-to-show-the-power-of-handwashing-and-you-cant-stay-unimpressed-795485/
======
robocat
They use the word bacteria to refer to what look like molds to me.

Looks like a fun experiment though.

------
gallego2007
Wow. Simple but effective experiment.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
This page keeps popping up the cookie consent box when I decline the cookies.
It's literally unusable without bypassing it via Reader View.

~~~
bugrasan
Cookie Autodelete on FF might help you cleaning the cookies, e.g. 90 seconds
after closing the page cookies get deleted.

------
0xdead
NOT washing hands is important too. Letting a little bit of bacteria into your
body strengthens the immune system. It is important to sometimes let your kids
pick up food from the floor and eat it.

